# using corel draw x3 for contour cutting



## ruch1v (Jun 9, 2008)

*hi, i am wanting to contour cut my inkjet transfers with corel draw X3, i have been told this is possible, but i can't really figure it out, anybody know? any help will be appreciated

thanks*


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

you need:
1) a cutter with optic eye or other device to recognize registration marks
2) software that will recognize a Corel plug in..

For example the Roland GX24 and Puma III have optic eye function. Other may have, I just have not used them. I am not fond of cutter than uses software for this...must say I have not used it, but did not like the demo I saw of it.

With the GX 24 you get the software needed to contour cut. You import your image, make adjustments as to what you want to cut and go with it.

I am not aware of any cutter that will allow contour cutting direct from Corel..may be out there...I just have not been aware of it


----------



## ruch1v (Jun 9, 2008)

hi Charles, thanks for your fast response, i have a cutter with an optic eye, it is not a branded, it came with a 'cutok master' software which is incredibly basic, here it is in action [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4S_wxQtqgk&feature=channel_page[/media]. i was told that corel draw x3 was compatible also


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

I use Corel X3 and ir will do what you want with my Graphrec cutter. I don't use it as I don't like opaque transfers and you lose a lot of the printable area to the parts used by the pinch rollers and the area bounded by the registratinn marks leaving a small image to transfer to your shirt. An exacto knife will do a good job of contour cutting your image without any loss in size.


----------



## ruch1v (Jun 9, 2008)

DTFuqua said:


> I use Corel X3 and ir will do what you want with my Graphrec cutter. I don't use it as I don't like opaque transfers and you lose a lot of the printable area to the parts used by the pinch rollers and the area bounded by the registratinn marks leaving a small image to transfer to your shirt. An exacto knife will do a good job of contour cutting your image without any loss in size.


hi sorry, you lost me there, im a total beginner

thanks


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

what Terry is saying is that you can cut contours from Corel. You will need registration marks on the page in Corel so that when you send the image to your cutter, the cutter will know where to cut.

If the software came with your cutter and the cutter has an optic eye, I will be there is a function in the software to 'print and cut'..go through the menus to see. With the GX 24 you take the image into CutStudio then select 'print and cut' ...the software will place the proper registration marks that the cutter can read and when you align the image in your cutter properly it will contour cut....Remember that you will have to use opaque transfer or place a carrier sheet under the regular image as there must be something to hold the image while cutting.

If you still are at a loss as to what Terry and I have posted....you probably should do some more reading and practicing


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

If you use a carrier sheet you can make the most out of 8.5X11 sheet. I place the registration marks up close as possible to the printer limit. I can reduce the waste from 1" around the image to 0.4".

What Charles is saying is you can contour cut by using a cutter that recognize the registration marks. Is your cutter capable of reading registration marks? What is the file format does your cutter use? Even if you create contour cut lines in Corel you still need a means to send the data that your cutter will recognize.

There is a way to contour cut without registration marks but it is not as accurate. To do that:

1) Create the contour cut line with enough allowance for cutter inaccuracy.
2) Make a mark made of short lines of the intersection that are aligned with the left and bottom edges of the image.
3) Print the mark with the image. Mirror for light transfer and normal for opaque.
4) Lay the paper in carrier sheet.
5) Load them in the cutter.
6) Move the knife to intersection.
7) Set the cutter's origin.
8) Tell the cutter to start cutting from that point.

I own a Craft Robo Pro that has Corel plug in for X3 and X4. I contour cut directly from Corel. I also contour cut from Robo Master Pro which does a real fast and good job in making contour cut line of bitmap image but it is not as flexible and sophisticated as CorelDraw when it comes to drawing vector image. Robo Master Pro will also let you optimize to make the most of 8.5X11 just like CorelDraw. I am able to minimize waste down to 0.4" around the image.

Here are a couple of tutorials that I wrote for creating contour cut lines for bitmap in Corel.

Using Photopaint with CorelDraw: http://sites.google.com/site/lnfortunspages/Home/CorelDraw_Photopaint_Contour_Cut.pdf?attredirects=0

Using Photoshop with CorelDraw: http://sites.google.com/site/lnfortunspages/Home/CorelDraw_Photoshop_Contour_Cut.pdf?attredirects=0

Both files are huge and takes a while to open. So please be patient. Save the files by clicking on the floppy icon after the pdf file is opened.

Those will at least give an idea on how to make contour cut lines and adding registration marks.

Or you can export it to a file format that your cutter will recognize.


----------

